# Cách nấu món cháo hạt sen hồng xiêm trị rối loạn tiêu hóa cho trẻ



## mai lan (6/9/18)

Thời tiết giao mùa cũng chính là thời điểm trẻ dễ mắc các bệnh liên quan đến đường tiêu hóa, chẳng hạn như rối loạn tiêu hóa.

*Nguyên liệu làm cháo hạt sen hồng xiêm*
150 gam hạt sen

20 gam hồng xiêm non

20 gam đường phèn hoặc đường nho

150 gam bột gạo

_

_
_Món cháo hạt sen hồng xiêm vừa ngon vừa trị rối loạn tiêu hóa cho trẻ (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Các bước nấu cháo hạt sen hồng xiêm*
Trước tiên bạn gọt vỏ hồng xiêm, thái miếng vừa và loại bỏ hạt. Cho hồng xiêm vào cối và giã dập.

Bước tiếp theo là cho hồng xiêm đã được giã dập vào nồi, thêm 300 ml nước và đun sôi kỹ. Sau đó, bạn lọc bỏ bã và lấy phần nước.

Gạo và hạt sen bạn đem ngâm nước cho nở mềm rồi cho vào máy xay sinh tố và xay nhuyễn.

Bạn cho hỗn hợp bột gạo hạt sen vào với nước hồng xiêm, vừa đun vừa khuấy trên lửa nhỏ. Khi cháo đã chín và quyện nguyên liệu cũng như vị vào với nhau, bạn cho đường phèn/đường nho vào, tiếp tục đun cho đến khi đường tan ra hết.

Lúc này, bạn chỉ cần cho cháo ra bát, để âm ấm và cho trẻ măm măm thôi. Nên cho trẻ ăn vào lúc nóng để cháo phát huy hiệu quả tốt nhất. Mỗi ngày bạn chỉ cần cho trẻ ăn 3 lần là được.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

